# rod technology wonder of Black Hole Cape Cod Tai Special



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

This Tai rod is a kind of slow pitch jigging rod intended to catch Tai (red snapper) but I found the rod is more than that by catching 120 lb halibut, 40 lb AJ or 30 lb striped bass.
The blank weighs 1.4 oz and the rod weighs 3.8 oz. 
I am going to try to catch tuna with it soon.


----------

